# Dirty Face Yellow Lab



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

One of my yellow labs has a dirty face. Kind of gray back to the gills. The wierd thing is, is that it comes and goes. Any ideas???[/b]


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

It's normal. It's usually a subdom male. I have a really clean group of yellow labs and the low man ( 4th male) shows bearding once in a while.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Happens when fish are stressed or trying to show their dominance. Many fishkeepers consider any dark marking on the yellow body of the lab undesirable with the goal being "clean" yellow at all times. Tough to achieve however!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Sure, do a search here on C-F  
Got 12 hits for "dirty face lab"...
Remembered this one from not that long ago.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=171267&highlight=dirty
Most times the response is a bad strain or bloodline, but seems pretty common to me.


----------



## Avril (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a "dirty faced" yellow lab - almost black under the chin - and it is female and produces the best yellow lab fry. It's an excellent breeder, and virtually all the babies are bright yellow with strong black markings on the fins and no where else. We named it "Fred" - it was one of my first fish - and I thought it was a baby male!! Go figure!


----------



## Alistriwen (Jan 5, 2008)

I picked up a group of labs from a friend when he got out of cichlids and after having 20 odd fish spend 45 min in a bucket with about 4 gallons of water a few of the larger fish had "dirty faces." Went away within a few hours of being put into the tank and haven't seen it again since. That said, my other group of yellow labs which is a much nicer strain never has the dirty look, striping or any other off colouration so I think it really does depend on the strain you've got.


----------



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks 
This lab is about 3+ inches, the other one is smaller and sub to it. It does dig nests and has really nice fins. M-f?? The male Kenyi is the tank boss. Lots of rocks and hiding places


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Avril in order to tell if they are the "best" fry you would have to raise them until the males produce fry themselves. The "dirty face" is the worst on males trying to spawn, IME. It doesn't show up at all on my females and juvies.


----------

